
India Bans Public Protests to Quell Rising Anger Against Citizenship Law - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-19/india-bans-public-protests-to-quell-rising-anger-against-new-law
======
throw45e264
I’m honestly surprised how little this is discussed on HN.

The government even shut off internet access. Even the Hong Kong authorities
didn’t do that.

------
known
Some creative ways Indians are protesting in
[https://www.thenewsminute.com/article/india-has-strong-
anti-...](https://www.thenewsminute.com/article/india-has-strong-anti-caa-
poster-game-and-these-pictures-are-proof-114407)

------
known
VC Tim Draper concern
[https://mobile.twitter.com/TimDraper/status/1207674025616519...](https://mobile.twitter.com/TimDraper/status/1207674025616519173)

------
known
Endorsing CAB will eventually trickle down to separate countries to
Muslim/Sikh/Christian/Parsi/Buddhist/Jain/SC/ST communities due to
[http://archive.vn/tUrIv](http://archive.vn/tUrIv)

~~~
vijaysagar
I do not see how that follows. What damage does CAB do to the country that the
British and 70 years of Congress/Samajwadi Party/Bahujan Samajwadi Party and
other assorted liberals have not already done?

------
duelingjello
Fascism and secular scapegoating are disgusting ideologies. There's no excuse
for banning protests against hate.

------
craftinator
Ahhhhh, the kitchen is on fire! Quick, smother it with this gasoline soaked
mattress!

------
dsypa
The picture is hilarious. It just needs the Benny Hill theme.

